

How a burnout changed my life - chriseidhof
http://chriseidhof.tumblr.com/post/9828677336/how-a-burnout-changed-my-life

======
salemh
Burnout murdered my life. Working 90 hours a week with no reprieve (I had 12
other mid-managers depending on my mentorship, ergo, I couldn't "quit" or
"stop" being motivational). Its dangerous. Monitor it carefully.

Most of mine stemmed from managing my schedule every 15 minutes (literally,
7am - 9pm), with near-zero socialization. It was great the year before
(building a small painting business franchise). The upper (district)
management was too much.

Be well.

------
g-garron
If that is the way the burnout changed your life. You can thank the burnout
for making you a more mature man.

